# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم ORT-JTAG  ORT JTAG - New Model : Samsung SCH-R530 Repair Dead Boot

## gsm_bouali

ORT - JTAG UPDATE [11 October 2013]  Description :   *Samsung SCH-R530 Repair Dead Boot*  Release Notes and Files:   *Samsung_SCH-R530M.dll* *Repair Dead Boot**Samsung_SCH_R530_0x0000.bin 512 MB Dump**Samsung SCH-R530 Pinouts* Repairing Samsung SCH-R530  Connect Battery and USB CableDownload DLL File "Samsung_SCH-R530m.dll" Place in phones folderStart الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Latest VersionGo to الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Select ModelClick Repair   Pinouts :  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ORT Team News and Blog :   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ORT-JTAG - _The Real JTAG'gers_ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

